# Swim in Peace Apollo...



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

It is with a heavy heart that I post this... I woke up this morning to find that my beautiful Apollo had passed away. Apollo was a veiltail imported from Thailand last fall, he has been looking pretty rough for a couple weeks now, I believe it was just old age (Thailand fish seem to age much faster in general, I don't know why) Swim In Peace beautiful boy! I'll never find another like you!


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful fish, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

SIP Apollo. You were a breathtakingly beautiful betta.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Moon. But at least he's feeling so much better now. :,) 
He was one of the most beautiful bettas I've seen in my life, and it must've felt like an honor having him as a pet.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

((((((apollo))))))))) <3


----------

